# Bragging time! Sulo's MENSA application is pending...



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Wow, he's a prodigee, Mensa, here comes Sulo !


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

no idea re mensa, but he is a 10 in any "beauty" contest.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Wow! Brains AND beauty!!! Give that boy a cookie!!!!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Handsome and MENSA material for sure!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*BRILLIANT!! *You _and _Sulo!:adore: (Of course I _never _underestimate the abilities of a *silver *poodle.):wink: I _truly_ applaud and admire your training. I hereby bestow upon Sulo the "Best *Silver Poodle *Mensa" trophy! :first:

:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Smart and gorgeous Sulo!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Fantastic!!! You must be so proud of all you've accomplished with such a dog. Well done.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Grace say's Mensa admit standard poodles without any vetting.
Eric.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Just stop it! I'm tired of these guys being smarter than I am. 



(Great job!)


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Wow! Go Sulu you wonderful boy.


----------

